# Prayers Needed



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

UPDATE: Sadly, Jackie's bone marrow test on Monday revealed the most recent round of chemo did nothing. The doctors give her about 2weeks. Scott was unable to have his eye surgery on Tuesday because his potassium was so high they were amazed he didn't have a heart attack. The surgery went well yesterday. He is now scheduled for his kidney transplant on the 6th, I think. Please continue to keep all of them in your prayers and thank you for your constant support!

Hello Outbackers.

Some may remember that son (buck0412) Corey's DMIL, Jackie, was diagnosed with Leukemia (ALL) while we were at the Factory Rally. She's now needs a miracle and you're just the folks to make it happen. DDIL Amber's sister's husband, Scott, is having a kidney transplant on 11/4 and a pancreas transplant ASAP to follow. He recently lost the sight in one eye and may have even had eye surgery by now; if not, that will happen ASAP. Amber and Corey are expecting a sweet baby boy soon (due 11/15). Cord blood may match G'MA for a bone marrow transplant. Anyway, if you pray, please include all of them. If not, send your powerful positive thoughts. I've seen what Outbackers can do when they need to. We need to now.

I thank you all so much!

Laura


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way Nonny


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are on their way.

God Bless.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Every bit of positive energy is coming your way from Wolfwood!!!!

HANG TOUGH, LAURA!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wishing my hardest that all goes well! Will be thinging of you all!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hugs and prayers are on their way to Michigan.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Laura I have added everyone to my prayer list. Hang in there and God Bless.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing the best.
May the Lord be with you all.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

great big hugs and prayers all around!!! Stay strong!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Prayers and positive energy coming from us, as well! Hope all turns out well for everyone!

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Jackie passed away surrounded by her family Sunday morning. Even her son-in-law, Scott, was at her side. Her funeral is Thursday morning and Scott's surgery is 7 a.m. Friday. Please continue to keep all in your prayers. I so appreciate your support. Laura


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Nonny, hugs and best wishes and prayers to the rest of you. We will be praying AND sending positive vibes.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear the sad news Laura. We will be keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Scott's surgery went well and he's doing well. His mother, Sheryl, was the kidney donor and initially had some problems with nausea and bleeding. She's doing better today. Please keep them all in your prayers and thanks so much for your support.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news, but happy that Scott made it thru! Only praying that much better things are in store for you and your family.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sending PNW well wishes and prayers:wub:


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Scott had his pancreas transplant on Wednesday. He initially struggled a bit but seems to be doing better now. Sheryl has gone home to Scott & Michelle's in IN. I'm not sure when she'll return to MI but I'm certain she wants to be close to her doctor and her son. Please continue to pray for both of them during their recoveries. All family members continue to face their grief head-on but are moving forward. Thank you so much for all of your prayers and good wishes. Our Outbackers family is the best!


----------

